

Check if your gmail account was compromised - yaur
http://amihacked.org/

======
masters3d
Is this legit?

~~~
yaur
I'm not logging/collecting email addresses (except postfix which is set up to
have its logs purged daily) and sending them via email seemed like the best
way of semi-securely giving people the leaked passwords.

I threw it together in a couple of hours mostly because I'm somewhat curious
where the data comes from (mine was from LinkedIn). If the consensus is that
its a bad idea I'll pull it down.

------
mmaunder
Send password is broken.

~~~
yaur
Its back. Turns out caching smtp connections was a bad plan.

~~~
mmaunder
OK so I can vouch this is legit in the sense that I recognize the passwords I
was sent. But I've never used it on gmail - it's a very insecure password that
I use on sites I don't care about and don't give personal info. So my guess is
the hack targeted some very low level sites and hope the accounts use the same
pw on gmail (which is a very common occurrence).

Curious about the source of your pw's because the original leak was emails
only IIRC. Email me.

